# Logitech GT Lenkrad PC



## Schumi777 (2. Oktober 2020)

Hallo.
Habe mir Assetta Corsa Competizione für den PC geholt . Das Problem was ich habe ist , Ich bekomme es einfach nicht vernünftig fahrbereit eingestellt . Die Lenkung funktioniert überhaupt nicht . Ich kann überhaupt keine Kurve vernünftig mit Speed fahren . Ich fahre meistens geradeaus , da die Lenkung weder nach rechts noch links richtig reagiert . Nur wenn ich stark abbremse geht es ein wenig ! So ist es einfach unfahrbar das Spiel ! Bei F1 2020 und auch bei Project Cars 1 und 2 geht alles ohne Probleme ! Habe schon alles probiert .Bekomme es einfach nicht hin .Wer kann mir da von euch bitte weiter helfen ? Danke.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2020)

Welches Lenkrad hast du denn? Und hast du auch die Logitec Software installiert?
Also deine Angaben sind etwas dürftig. ACC hat mittlerweile eine wirkliche Top Einstellung bei den Lenkrädern.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Oktober 2020)

Wahrscheinlich meinst du das Logitech Driving Force GT, oder? Ich hatte selbst mal so eins bzw. den Vorgänger (Driving Force Pro als PS2 Zeiten). Hat damals prima mit Assetto Corsa 1 funktioniert, mit Assetto Corsa Competizione hab ich es allerdings nie getestet.

Funktioniert die Lenkung bei dir denn überhaupt nicht oder nur extrem träge? Und hast du die Achsen für die Lenkung in den Optionen manuell belegt? Das Einlenken auf der Bremse wird wohl einfach das Heck sein, das den Grip verliert, weil die Last sich auf die Vorderachse legt. Ansonsten ist es auch wichtig, dass du sowohl ingame, als auch außerhalb des Spiels (also im Lenkradtreiber) das Lenkrad auf 900 Grad einstellst, damit das Spiel und das Lenkrad synchron laufen und den vollen Drehumfang bei Bedarf nutzen kann. Das nutzt zwar kein GT3 Auto und auch keines der GT4 Fahrzeuge, soweit ich weiß, aber das Spiel passt den Drehwinkel je nach Fahrzeug automatisch an.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meinst du das Logitech Driving Force GT, oder? Ich hatte selbst mal so eins bzw. den Vorgänger (Driving Force Pro als PS2 Zeiten). Hat damals prima mit Assetto Corsa 1 funktioniert, mit Assetto Corsa Competizione hab ich es allerdings nie getestet.


Also das LDF GT habe ich selbst und kann damit in ACC wirklich gut spielen. Kann das also nicht verstehen. Vor allem weil es ja bei ihm wohl woanders perfekt funktioniert.
Scheint dann also an seinen Einstellungen zu liegen und nicht am Lenkrad.


----------



## Schumi777 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo . Danke für die schnellen Antworten von euch.
Es ist das Driving Force GT von Logitech . Das Auto reagiert mehr als verzögert in der Kurve . Es fährt mehr gerade aus . bei mehr Geschwindugkeit reagiert es fast gar nicht , und wenn mit großer Verzögerung und dann stellt sich das Auto quer als wenn ich übersteuert hätte.  Habe auch den Logtiech Profiler aktiv . Bei anderen Rennspielen geht alles wunderbar.
Mag sicher an den Einstellungen liegen . Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal eurer Einstellungen vom Profiler und vom Spiel posten . Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Schumi777 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo . Danke für deine Tipps. Habe das Driving Force GT von Logitech . Kannst du mir mal deine Einstellungen vom Profiler und vom Spiel posten, dann kann ich das mal bei mir ausprobieren . Wäre super .Danke.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2020)

Also, je nach dem, welche Renngames du schon kennst, kann sein, dass es einfach nur so sein SOLL. So weit ich weiß ist Asetto sehr Sim-lastig, und da wäre es möglich, dass es wirklich so schwer sein soll. Ich hatte mal vor zig Jahren auch eine "echte" Sim und konnte mit meinem Lenkrad überhaupt nicht mal ansatzweise korrekt fahren. Wenn man nur 1m zu spät gebremst hat, war es praktisch unmöglich, die Kurve noch zu fahren - die Lenkung reagierte dann auch kaum mehr bzw erst dann, als man quasi schon rausgeflogen war.

Das soll heißen: Teste auch mal andere Games, ob es da auch so ist, und natürlich experimentier mal mit den OPtionen rum.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, je nach dem, welche Renngames du schon kennst, kann sein, dass es einfach nur so sein SOLL. So weit ich weiß ist Asetto sehr Sim-lastig, und da wäre es möglich, dass es wirklich so schwer sein soll. Ich hatte mal vor zig Jahren auch eine "echte" Sim und konnte mit meinem Lenkrad überhaupt nicht mal ansatzweise korrekt fahren. Wenn man nur 1m zu spät gebremst hat, war es praktisch unmöglich, die Kurve noch zu fahren - die Lenkung reagierte dann auch kaum mehr bzw erst dann, als man quasi schon rausgeflogen war.
> 
> Das soll heißen: Teste auch mal andere Games, ob es da auch so ist, und natürlich experimentier mal mit den OPtionen rum.



GT3 Autos fahren sich generell eigentlich ziemlich einfach durch das (vergleichweise) hohe Gewicht und die Fahrhilfen (ABS und Traktionskontrolle). Die gehen auch gut in die Kurve rein und wieder raus. Ich vermute, dass das Lenkrad gerade 900 Grad Lenkwinkel hat, im Spiel aber aus irgendeinem Grund weniger eingestellt sind, so dass er volle 900 Grad lenken muss, während man im echten GT3 eigentlich nur 400 bis 500 Grad drehen muss. Dadurch wird das Fahrverhalten sehr träge und das ist halt echt nicht angenehm zu fahren und hat auch nichts mit Realismus zutun.

Bei Project CARS 1 hatte ich damals mit meinem alten Logitech Lenkrad das genau gegenteilige Problem: Ich musste nur minimal einlenken, aber gerade Straßenautos haben dadurch extrem empfindlich reagiert, weil die echten 180 Grad Drehwinkel im Spiel kompletten 900 Grad entsprachen. War ebenfalls ziemlich unfahrbar.


@Schumi777 Leider kann ich keine Einstellungen von meinem Logitech Lenkrad zeigen, da ich schon vor einigen Jahren auf Fanatec umgestiegen bin, aber wichtig ist halt, dass das Lenkrad im Treiber auf 900 Grad und evtl. auf automatischer Lenkwinkelanpassung (falls es die bei Logitech noch gibt) eingestellt ist. Hier sind meiner Ingame-Einstellungen von Assetto Corsa Competizione:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig sind vor allem die Einstellungen im roten Kasten in der Mitte, vor allem unter "Advanced". *edit* Eigentlich nur unter "Advanced", die Einstellungen drüber können bei nem Logitech Lenkrad komplett anders sein, als bei Fanatec.


----------



## Batze (3. Oktober 2020)

So hier meine Einstellungen vom LDF GT .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit komme ich ganz gut durch die Kurven. Hier und da mal ein wenig was geändert, aber vom Grunde her bleibt es so. Lenkradeinschlag nehme ich im Spiel zurück, auch mal je nach Auto auf unter 500°.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> So hier meine Einstellungen vom LDF GT .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal versucht die Zentrierfeder komplett auszustellen und den Lenkwinkel im Treiber und im Spiel auf 900 Grad zu stellen? Wie gesagt sollte das Spiel (trifft eigentlich auf alle halbwegs modernen Sims zu, auch wenn Codemasters Spiele damit wohl manchmal ein Problem haben) dann den Lenkwinkel automatisch je nach Fahrzeug regeln und das ist eigentlich immer gut fahrbar. Bei der Zentrierfeder war es (zumindest früher mal, evtl. hat sich softwaretechnisch inzwischen was geändert) so, dass die das Lenkrad in die Mittelstellung zurückzieht, egal welche Kräfte gerade auf das Auto wirken (also auch im Drift, wo das Lenkrad eigentlich in die Richtung drehen sollte, in die das Heck rutscht).


----------



## Batze (4. Oktober 2020)

Im Treiber habe ich ja die 900°. Das mit der Zentrierfeder versuche ich gleich mal.

So, also ohne Zentrierfeder spielt es sich irgendwie zu schwammig. Habe da in Mittelstellung einfach keine Gegenkraft mehr und man hat das Gefühl eben gar kein Gefühl mehr zu haben zum Auto.


----------



## Schumi777 (4. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen nochmal .
 Danke erstmal  für die hilfreichen Tipps . Werde eure Einstellungen heute mal testen und ausprobieren . Habe z.B. bei F1 2020 im Profiler den Lenkeinschlag auf 270 stehen und es funktioniert alles wunderbar . Im Spiel selbst habe ich alles so gelassen wie es war . Bei Project Cars 1 und 2 ebenfalls , auch mit 270 . Bei ACC scheint das alles anders zu sein . Werde euch das Ergebnis nachher mal mitteilen . Bei den ganzen Einstellungen die man machen kann ist das ja auch sehr kompliziert .  Bis später dann mal .
Gruß Kalle.


----------



## Schumi777 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo nochmal an alle.
Habe das gestern mal getestet. Habe den Profiler so eingestellt wie oben und im Spiel divierse Änderungen  vorgenommen .  Es geht alles , nur das Auto ist in der Kurve einfach nicht identisch . Lange gezogene Kurven lassen sich fahren , enge nicht . Wie z.B. Monza . In der Schikane bei großem Lenkeinschlag kommt das Auto nicht mit und fährt gerade aus .  Keine Ahnung mehr was ich da noch machen kann ! Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich im Profiler alles auf null setze ? Zählen dann nur die Einstellungen im Spiel ? Vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus , kann ja nur besser werden oder geht gar nicht mehr !
Danke nochmal an alle .
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2020)

Schumi777 schrieb:


> Wie z.B. Monza . In der Schikane bei großem Lenkeinschlag kommt das Auto nicht mit und fährt gerade aus .


Zu viel Geschwindigkeit noch drauf?
Bremse in der Kurve noch aktiv?

Versuch mal im Profiler und im Game den Winkel auf 360° zu stellen. Das kann dann etwas zappeliger sein, aber so kann man sich dann an seine Werte rantasten.


----------



## Schumi777 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Batze .
Die Bremse geht . Habe sogar den Lenkwinkel auf 100 stehen und es geht auch nicht . Kann praktisch nur ganz langsam durch die Kurve fahren, fast wie in Zeitlupe . Aber das hat ja dann nichts mehr mit Rennen fahren zu tun .Selbst beim raus oder reinfahren in die Boxengasse habe ich schon bei engen Kurven Probleme. Habe gestern z.B. den Porsche 991 gefahren .  Bei F1 2020 geht das alles top. Habe dort im Spiel gar nichts verändert . Habe da im Profiler 270 stehen ! Kann damit realistisch durch die Kurven fahren so wie es auch sein sollte . Danke dir für deine Mühe . Wenns nicht geht werde ichs eben nicht mehr spielen . Schade.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2020)

Hmm, vielleicht schaust du auch mal dem Big Picture Modus von Steam auf die Finger. Da könnte evtl. irgendeine Controller-Einstellung dazwischen funken.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2020)

Könnte es sein, dass irgendwo eine Art Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Lenkung eingeschaltet ist, die es oft für Controller gibt? Langsam gehen mir leider auch die Ideen aus. Ich verlinke aber mal ein Video zu ner Hotlap in ACC, wo man den Lenkeinschlag gut sieht, der auch grob im echten GT3 Auto so aussehen sollte. Wenn sich das Ingame-Lenkrad und das echte Lenkrad synchron bewegen, dann passt es, falls nicht, dann liegt noch irgendwo der Hase im Pfeffer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjpHGF1YVt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Generell sollte es aber eigentlich nicht nötig sein im Spiel und im Treiber unterschiedliche Werte bzw. etwas anderes, als 900 Grad einzustellen. Falls doch, dann würde ich evtl. nochmal im ACC-Forum fragen, ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hat.

Und ein Softwareupdate für die Logitech-Treiber lohnt sich eigentlich auch immer. Gibt es da inzwischen nicht sogar ne komplett neue Software?


----------

